# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Meine Angestellten

## TeigerWutz

Muss euch mal meine (weiblichen) angestellten vorstellen:





 ::  TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

...muss ne ungerade Zahl sein
1 2 3 4 ...f..fff  f..fünf ....jo, is ja
dann klappert dat auch 

kannst ja auch die welche du nicht schaffst Morgenfrüh als erste nehmen   ::

----------


## schiene

Also meine Angestellten hätten keine Zeit faul im Bett rum zu liegen  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Also meine Angestellten hätten keine Zeit faul im Bett rum zu liegen


Also auch ein Ausbeuter!  ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Also meine Angestellten hätten keine Zeit faul im Bett rum zu liegen 
> 
> 
> Also auch ein Ausbeuter!


wieso Ausbeuter???wenn ich Personal bezahle haben die nix im Bett zu suchen,es sei denn der Cheff wünscht es   :cool:

----------


## Lage

So wie die Damen den Chef entgegentreten, sind das Low Performer.

Gruß Lage

----------


## schiene

ich hatte als Junggeselle eine Zeit lang 2x monatlich  ne recht hübsche Bügelhilfe.Hab *sie* aber dann selbst gebügelt und daraus entsand ne Beziehng welche etwa 1 Jahr hielt.  ::

----------

